# Question: Will a Kimbrough 64 Pitch 116t Spur Gear fit in an HPI Pro 3?



## Kusig (Oct 10, 2004)

Will a Kimbrough 64 Pitch 116t Spur Gear fit in an HPI Pro 3? I have a Pro 3 and wondering if it will fit in to replace the stock 116t Spur gear.


----------



## collins77 (Jan 27, 2003)

yes..


----------

